

21 year old UCLA math major does an Arab Spring break - kumarski
http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/print-view/arab-spring-break-20120913

======
calbear81
I'm really not sure how I feel about this.. on one hand, I'm kind of glad he
found his way out of the protective bubble of the OC but for perhaps the wrong
reasons. The nonchalant way in which he treats the danger he's in screams
"adrenaline junkie" and not political activist. Did he really care whether he
was fighting for the rebels? Would have have joined Gaddafi's forces just the
same if they were more open to taking in some random American into their
ranks? From a legal perspective, was what he did legal? He mentioned he killed
some soldiers/people during the fighting. Did he execute or torture any
Gaddafi loyalist during the uprising?

------
halbermensch
Jeez. I'm all for ditching $9,000-a-month "internships" at staid glass-box
financial companbies. But someone needs to break it to this kid that war is no
place for Experience Junkies:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Hetherington>

------
pav3l
UCLA math majors take linear algebra and differential equations in their
senior year?

